# Making a donation



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm trying to make a donation and I get directed to this url

http://www.handgunforum.net/donation.php

and the page is blank. I'm sure your going to want to fix that. I have put forums together for my wife and a friend. I was using the free phpBB but it is to much of a headache so I took your suggestion that you gave me a couple years ago and went with vbullitin and it's worth every penny. So i decided to make a small donation to the site's that I enjoy. I found out that it can be costly to keep these sites running and when I get donations it really helps.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I just gave a donation Friday and everything was working ok. 
You are right Spacedoggy, when you find a site you like it is worth a few bucks to keep it going.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I just tried the link and the button. Both seem to be working fine on my browser (Mozilla Firefox), and carry through to the PayPal screen. I'll point JS at this thread so he can check further.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Mike it must just be me. I also use firefox and I just tried ms explorer and it worked. I notice that I don't get all the options on this site when using firefox and it's not just this site. I have all the latest updates. I just loaded Vista on the laptop and with no problems. Almost gave me a heart attack. Thanks for looking into it for me. I'll make my donation now. This is my favorite site to visit everyday


----------

